# Polarion PH40 vs. Surefire Hellfighter



## Ken J. Good (Dec 20, 2007)

Ever wonder how the 2 compare in output?

Well I never had the opportunity to take the time to take them both out side-by-side and capture the images. Tonight I did.

Each image was taken with the camera in the same position relative to the lights. 
The camera was in full manual with the settings remaining the same within each sequence of images.

For the most part the light were within 4-6" of each other, same height and to the best of my ability the "hot spot" was placed on the same area of the target. The notable exception was the first images on the road, when the lights were separated by about 18", but placed at the same height and line relative to the camera and the target area.

When facing the lights directly there was quite a noticeable difference in the output in terms of the level of discomfort when looking at the light from 100, 200 & 250 yards away. Polarion on top here.

The Hellfighter took up to 5-8 seconds to reach maximum output. Noticeably slower than the Polarion. I had to recycle the switch several times during the photo session to get the Hellfighter to reach it's maximum output. In other words on several occasions the light was turned on, but seemed 'stepped down' for some reason. A recycling of the switch "reset" the light and it reached it's full output.

One you load the first image into your browser, just change the number by +1 then you can see immediate difference in output between the lights. Then you can hit forward or back to get a quick frame-by-frame comparison.

http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF000.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF001.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF002.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF003.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF004.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF005.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF006.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF007.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF008.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF009.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF010.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF011.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF012.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF013.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF014.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF015.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF016.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF017.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF018.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF019.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF020.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF021.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF022.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF023.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF024.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF025.jpg
http://polarion-media.com/images/Polarion-HF026.jpg


----------



## dudemar (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Ken,

Wow these are amazing beam shots!:huh: Definitely a brighter "hot spot" on the Polarion, and overall it's in fact a much brighter light. Love the beautiful white color temperature!

Thanks a bunch,

Dudemar


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Ken,

Those are really nice shots. I knew the PH40 would do well since I have used one and photographed it's beam before. I was surprised that the Hellfighter did not do better. I know Surefire has a bent toward flood as opposed to spot type beams with it's HID's and the Hellfighter does not seem to be an exception.
While the Hellfighter has a much smoother transition from corona to spill, there is a big price to be paid in the form of down field illumination. The irony is that one would think a light assault vehicle that may mount a Hellfighter, like Surefire advertises, would be better served with more light down field and a "less perfectly even beam pattern" where the corona transitions to spill up close. Surefire mentions handheld use, but at 10 lb I wonder who would want to carry one when a Helios is so much lighter(around 4 lb ) and puts more light down field.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## daveman (Dec 20, 2007)

The PH40 is a great light, no doubt about it. If I had the money, I would've bought one yesterday.


----------



## sharkeeper (Dec 20, 2007)

Well about time there's finally a decent comparison here!


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, we need to start leveraging personal expertise, passion, digital photography, moderated bulletin boards with open/free dialog to start getting the word out!!! 

We could call it Candlepower something, something...An idea. :naughty:


----------



## Patriot (Dec 20, 2007)

Outstanding pics! The Polarion is a stomper. The Hellfighter probably does a good job for what it was designed but I much prefer the farther throwing beam of the PH40. What an amazing machine.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 20, 2007)

I had quite a few email requests to show the size comparison, so here are a few images.

As stated earlier, the SF unit was designed for a specific purpose, but as a handheld....It wouldn't be my first choice.

Both units are weighed/shown with the battery (weight in lbs.). Polarion battery is obviously contained within the body. The SF unit needs to be driven externally.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 21, 2007)

Ken, WOW  awesome pictures thank you for taking the time and getting them up. Amazing.............:thumbsup:


----------



## SaVaGe (Dec 21, 2007)

KEN,
Thanks for the post! Great beamshots!
I knew that the Polarion will stand out! i never doubted the polarion capabilities AWESOME! AWESOME!

Ken your sooooooooooooooooo BAD!!!! you really want me to get a divorce dont you:devil:

Me want one sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo BAD
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## GhostReaction (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the photos. You are one of those rare maker who would stand behind their product till the end.

Your HID is one of my grail light that I wish to own before I retire from this flashlight hobby.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello Ken

Hope you can make the shootout with Group5 this Sunday


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 23, 2007)

Ken, really excellent quality and objective shots in a myriad of scenarios.

I redid these two as gif versions that show both alternating every 3 seconds. Kind of easier to see differences.

*Shoot 1

Shoot 2*​


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 23, 2007)

I took these last nite:

http://polarion-media.com/images/Cityscape2.jpg

http://polarion-media.com/images/PolarionPH40-Tower440yds.jpg

I am going to try this next time for the long range stuff.

1st image will be the the light in perfect focus.
2nd image will be the target in perfect focus.

Blend the 2 in Photoshop to get a more seamless image...We'll see.


----------



## BVH (Dec 23, 2007)

Ken, that first shot is magazine cover material or glossy sales brochure material! Very nice!!


----------



## DM51 (Dec 23, 2007)

Fantastic shots - really excellent to see.


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 23, 2007)

Great shots Ken. Howbout a size comparison between the MF 3500 and the Polarian? Still waiting. Thanx....


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 24, 2007)

I posted images here. I think that should address the question.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2251827#post2251827


----------

